# Bellator 64 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Apr. 6th. Since St.Paul Guy signed up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 64, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total), and send them to me in a private message by 6 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> Main Card: (Pick All)
> 
> Ben Askren vs. Douglas Lima
> Alexandre Bezerra vs. Marlon Sandro
> ...





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

*
Main Event

St.Paul Guy (8-3) vs Bknmax (7-7)

Main Card

hixxy (5-6-1) vs HitOrGetHit (2-3)
2kni3 (0-1) vs Dan9 (0-3)
*

*
Members signed up:

kantowrestler
Dan9
2kni3
HitOrGetHit
Bknmax
hixxy
St.Paul Guy
dudeabides 
*


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry I missed last week. I had a hectic week.

I reckon Pipe is the most deserving. What do you say, Pipe?


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Gonna be out of town for this one so no go for me before anyone calls me out!

Will def be back the following week to try and get back to winning ways.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in! Need to work my way back up to the top!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Im in! Need to work my way back up to the top!


I'm in down to fight anyone


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in again.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

I`m in  this event is gonna be near where I live .. gonna get my tickets soon and watch it live .. can`t fking wait for Ben Askren vs Lima .. I really want Lima to KO that guy lol can`t stand him .. takes u down and literally does nothing but control you on the ground and win a boring decision


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys, I updated the main post with the matchups including the main event between St.Paul guy and Bknmax. I know StP wanted to defend against pipe but couldn't wait any longer for him to sign up, and Bknmax is more than qualified I'd say to step in there.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for signing up guys, I updated the main post with the matchups including the main event between St.Paul guy and Bknmax. I know StP wanted to defend against pipe but couldn't wait any longer for him to sign up, and Bknmax is more than qualified I'd say to step in there.


Oh man, I been away for a few days and had no internets. I will sign up to the next event and pick up that challenge if it still stands.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up and I'll send the picks in before the fight card starts.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 64 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Fischer Sub 1
> Taleb UD
> Laprise Sub 1
> Richman KO 1
> ...



*Main Event

St.Paul Guy (8-4) vs Bknmax (8-7)
Fight won by Bknmax 51 to 50!! 

And in the fight of the year, we have a NEW Bellator pick 'em champion... Bknmax! Here is your belt, hope to see you out there defending it soon:










Main Card

hixxy (5-7-1) vs HitOrGetHit (3-3)
Fight won by HitOrGetHit 83 to 46! 

2kni3 (0-2) vs Dan9 (1-3)
Fight won by Dan9 56 to 53! 

*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was HitOrGetHit with 83 points! Will keep doing these Bellator pick 'ems no doubt about it if you guys want to sign up.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

St.Paul Guy


> 1 Chris Horodecki via R1 TKO
> 2 Masakatsu Ueda via UD
> 3 Ben Askren via UD *22*
> 4 Marlon Sandro via R2 TKO *13*
> ...


Bknmax


> Rodrigo Lima,Decision (unanimous)
> Masakatsu Ueda,Decision (unanimous)
> Marlon Sandro,KO,Round 2 *14*
> Ben Askren,Decision (unanimous) *21*
> ...


hixxy


> Chris Horodecki vs. Mike Richman - Hordecki UD
> 
> Ben Askren vs. Douglas Lima - Askren UD *23*
> 
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Ben Askren via Unanimous Decision *24*
> Marlon Sandro via submission rd. *15*
> Chris Horodecki via (t)ko rd. 1
> Hirioshi Nakamura via unanimous decision *21*
> ...


2kni3


> Douglas Lima KO/TKO round 2
> Marlon Sandro Unanimous Decision *18*
> Rodrigo Lima Unanimous Decision
> Travis Marx Unanimous Decision *21*
> ...


Dan9


> Ben Askren vs. Douglas Lima- Askren via Sub Round 2 *16*
> Alexandre Bezerra vs. Marlon Sandro- Sandro via TKO Round 1 *15*
> Travis Marx vs. Masakatsu Ueda- Marx via Sub Round 2 *14*
> Rodrigo Lima vs. Hiroshi Nakamura- Lima via Sub Round 1
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:

Hardest fight to pick, everybody missed this even on vbookie so no worries:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Man this card was weird but I'll take it, Good fight st Paulguy .


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweeeet!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw man. I checked the results this morning and figured I lost. Losing by one point I did not expect. :dunno:

Well done BKNMax.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Did I sign up too late?


----------

